# Abmahnanwalt - Brauche Kopie von bestehendem!



## JimVanDango (26. Aug 2009)

Hallo Leuts,
Ein ehem. Administrator-Mitglied meiner Webseite schickt mir jetzt seinen Abmahnanwalt auf den Hals weil wir auf unserer Gemeinschaftsseite eine JavaScript benutzten welches er mit einem Programm erstellt hat.
Um vorzubeugen benötige ich eure Hilfe. Ich brauche ein das Java-Menü (oben) auf meiner Seite (www.winforall.de) als kopie. D.h. Nicht 1:1, sondern halt nicht mit seinem Programm erstellt.

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn das einer von euch könnte.
Im Anhang das bisher verwendete:


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Aug 2009)

JimVanDango hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauche ein das Java-Menü (oben) auf meiner Seite (www.winforall.de) als kopie.



Hääh? ???:L

Beschreib' doch mal *verständlich*, was du suchst!


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## SlaterB (26. Aug 2009)

bestehenden Code kopieren, neuschreiben aber doch wieder anders,
unter Berücksichtung aller Patente dieser Welt


----------



## JimVanDango (26. Aug 2009)

Also der Quelltext ist ja eindeutig.
Ich brauch also das auf meiner Seite verwendete Java-Menü. Am besten so wie ihr es programmiert hättet, wenn ihr garnicht wüsstet dass es existiert.
Es geht ja darum dass der Anwalt meint den Code hätte mein ehem. Mitarbeiter geschrieben.


> Unser Mandant hat das Top-Menue aus eigenen Komponenten selbstständig erstellt. Daher steht ihm im Bezug auf die Navigationsleiste das Urherberrecht zu



Ich weiß aber dass der genau so wenig Java kann wie ich. Er hat irgendeinen Baukasten benutzt


----------



## Gonzo17 (26. Aug 2009)

JimVanDango hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß aber dass der genau so wenig Java kann wie ich.



:lol:

Mit Java-Kenntnissen kommst du bei deinem JavaScript-Menü eh nicht weit. Weil JavaScript und Java nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Und da es hier im Java geht, bist du im falschen Forum.


----------



## JimVanDango (26. Aug 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Und da es hier im Java geht, bist du im falschen Forum.


Also könnt ihr mir garnicht helfen? ;(


----------



## SlaterB (26. Aug 2009)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Weil JavaScript und Java nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


solche übertriebenen Aussagen helfen genausowenig wie Leute, die Java mit JavaScript verwechseln,

JavaScript und Java haben extrem viel gemeinsam, in beiden sieht man

```
switch (variable) {
	case wert1 :
		anweisungen;
		break;
	case wert2 :
		anweisungen;
		break;
	default :
		anweisungen;
}
```
und ähnliches,
was für 95% aller Programmier/ Skriptsprachen nicht gilt
(gut, ein switch kann man gar nicht auf derart viele verschiedene Weissen schreiben, aber wenn man die Syntax, die DatenTypen, Exceptions usw. insgesamt betrachtet)

----

@JimVanDango
such doch ein JavaScript-Forum,
wobei es Anfragen a la 'bitte umsonst was für mich programmieren' allgemein recht schwer haben


----------



## JimVanDango (26. Aug 2009)

Ach verdammt :-(


----------



## SlaterB (26. Aug 2009)

ganz aktuell nebenan:
http://www.java-forum.org/jobboerse...a-hypertext-preprocessor-sucht-auftraege.html
vielleicht kann der das ja


----------



## Gonzo17 (26. Aug 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> solche übertriebenen Aussagen helfen genausowenig wie Leute, die Java mit JavaScript verwechseln,



Natürlich ist das übertrieben, aber mehr wie nach Java aussehen tut JavaScript nicht. Und bezüglich seiner Anfrage ist es einfach Tatsache, dass ihm da Java nicht hilft und er daher falsch ist.


----------



## agent47 (29. Aug 2009)

wenn es einfach nur ein und ausblenden der menüs ist kann man das auch mit css machen, jeder halbwegs aktuelle browser kann das interpretieren (nur für ältere IE versionen ist das zusätzlicher aufwand)

wenn sich die links allerdings öfter ändern sollte dann doch eine bessere javascript schnittstelle her


----------



## JimVanDango (29. Aug 2009)

Kannst du CSS und könntest mir helfen?


----------



## agent47 (30. Aug 2009)

schau mal da -> SELFHTML: Stylesheets / CSS-basierte Layouts / Navigationsleisten

das is n schönes tutorial dazu und mit einigen erweiterungen auch sehr gut einsetzbar


----------

